# Meet my horses!



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cute herd!!


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Love your babies & their tricks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum . You have some very nice looking horses.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Their beautiful. I really love the foals coloring. I'm a sucker for duns


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very pretty horses!!! Love your little foal! Hes adorable!!!


----------



## eowyn (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice herd!! The foal is so cute.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Gorgeous horse all of them. I especially love the foal


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! Love those sweet faces!


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

*Welcome*

Your herd is adorable. No Limit is so cute.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they all look very pretty, healthy and happy. Good for you having such beautiful horses! Welcome to our forum!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Lovely horses Baukje!!


----------



## BaukjeSpirit (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

They are all gorgeous! The foal is too cute Welcome to the forum!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Really cute ponies! LOVE the foal, so cute!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in love with your foal!!! Gorgeous herd you have there I would love to see some pictures of the Friesian when you are able to take some!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Very pretty and welcome to the group.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful horses!! Welcome to the forum! :smile:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Love your horses! Welcome to the forums... this is a fun place.

By the way, I think your English is very good.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome to the forum. i love your horses!
i wish i new how to teach my boy tricks lol


----------

